# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam KoiPemula 2011

## koipemula

Halo om, saya mau sharing pembangunan kolam saya yang sudah hampir selesai di belakang rumah, rencana untuk tempat jalan-jalan santai sore sama anak saya  ::   , tadinya mau posting dari tahap perencanaan, tapi belum sempat, semoga berkenan& bermanfaat  :Wave: 

Tahap 1: 


Tahap 2:



Tahap 3:


Tahap 4:


Tahap 5:


Tahap 6: (kondisi paling update saat ini):


Dimaklumi kalau masih belum perfect , namanya juga koipemula  :Eyebrows:

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Wowwwww  ::  ::  :: !!!
Kolamnya mantap om, gede banget, SF nya 4, pake baki jg. wooooowwww lagi ::  ::  ::

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> Numpang berenang ya om...


  wah ini sih masuk kelas over 150 bu.........wwkwkwkkk

emang gile bener, koi pemula tapi kolam spt gitu, gimana kalo gak koi pemula yah? bener2 salut ma desain & piranti canggihnya & luas kolamnya. Cuma bisa ngiler aja......he...he...he...

----------


## bleach

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## madkur

gede & keren kolamnya om....
btw itu dinding sama lantai pakai batu bata ya om?

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> haha bisa aja nih om yang satu ini suka merendahkan diri meningkatkan mutu hihihi


Saya hanya bisa berupaya menjaga menjaga kualitas ikan, Tuhan yg berkehendak  :Pray: 

By the way... Update terus om arie ya... Mantap kolamnya  :Thumb:

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunradal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

mantapppppppppppppppppppp.
isinya ikan champion semua

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gustut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kfauzi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

mantep bgt om, ditunggu updateannya.......

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fishcopat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanwibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zakaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

mohon updatenya....ikannya sepertinya dah jadi raksasa semua nih....

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KokugyoSan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kerry

waduh kebanting banget kolam sy yg begitu imut kalo dibandingkan dgn kolamnya om koipemula.....mantap om.....lanjutkan.

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rusminrasyid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eandhy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oeisinsing

pemula saja kolamnya segede ini :Cheer2:  :Fish2:  :Yield: 
klo udah expert jadi seperti apa ya?? hehehehehe

----------


## kriwul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abraham_ahmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abraham_ahmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Sudah berkali2 saya protes. Kagak bener ini, keepingnya begini, ikannya begini, kolamnya begini, tapi namanya koipemula  :Boink: 
Bikin ngiri sj kolam dan ikan suhu ini  :Cry: 

Suhu Ari, di post lagi donk foto ikan2nya, biar kt bisa ikut nikmatin dan belajar. Itung2 amal suhu. xixixi. 
Mantap bener keepingnya
Happy Weekend  :Biggrin:

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Tissue mana tissue #ngeces

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

